

Why Twitter should add the Vote Up feature - aledalgrande
http://aledalgrande.posterous.com/why-twitter-should-add-the-vote-upvote-down-f

======
lukejduncan
paper.li and LinkedIn today, among others, solve a similar problem - but
strictly related to shared links. It'd be cool to implement this using the
Twitter API yourself and see what the results looked like

~~~
aledalgrande
Yes, I thought about it, it could be an interesting project to develop.

